
Learning representations by back-propagating errors (1986) [pdf] - ilaksh
https://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~vincentp/ift3395/lectures/backprop_old.pdf
======
ilaksh
I have been looking at a lot of explanations of back-propagation online, but
since my goal is just to write a program implementing something simple, this
original paper actually seems a lot more straightforward than most of the
other explanations I saw.

I think actually the other explanations are explaining the math in more detail
than I am able to absorb. Whereas, and I may be misinterpreting it, but the
equations in this paper actually look like something I can easily type into my
C++ test program. So the level of detail in this one seems more realistic for
my math abilities (which are close to zero).

